# Looking for a reputable breeder in Ontario, Canada



## sammiews (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm brand new here, but have read some of the threads before via Google searches. It looks like a very helpful place to ask questions!

I'm just wondering if there is anyone out there who has had a good experience with a cockapoo breeder in Ontario? It is so hard to assess via websites alone which breeders are responsible. 

My fiancé and I have been researching dogs for quite some time now and we are quite firm on the cockapoo breed. Just need to find a good breeder! 

A side question to the wider community:
how do you find grooming your cockapoo? Can you quantify the level of shedding from 1 (nonexistent) to 10 (have to vacuum/Swiffer every other day)?

Thank you so so much for any assistance!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Where in Ontario are you located? Was going to send you a PM but that option isn't available in your profile! Molly doesn't shed very much. If you hold her you might get a hair or 2 on your clothes but that isn't much. When her hair was longer before she started going to the groomer I would find a bit more but nothing where you would have to vacuum daily. I vacuum every other day not because of hair but because I am a freak

They do need regular brushing or they will get mats. I brush Molly's ears daily and the whole body every other day. My breeder has been very good, the puppies were family raised with children in the home. Molly is very social and loves everyone. We met the mom but not the dad. If I have questions she always answers me by email even now after a year of having her. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Amount of shedding I would say Tilly is a 1

Effort for grooming, brushing, de-matting I would say a 6!

I am nowhere near Canada, but good luck in your search


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We bought in Ontario but I highly suspect Rufus is from a puppy mill. 

He never sheds though, that has been a good thing! 

If you do find a good breeder please let me know, finding one who ticks all my boxes is not easy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck in your search.
'Poo coats vary from smoothish to very curly. Kiki's coat is curly and soft. She would be a 1. She needs careful grooming, when her coat is longer I comb her through every day - about 15 mins, longer if I've missed a day - effort 7.
Dot still has a soft fluffy puppy coat. It is easier to brush through, 5 mins - effort 3. There is more hair in the comb when I've brushed her than when I have brushed Kiki, but she does not leave hair on the chair.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hiya!
We are in ontario too. I know of some breeders, but I dont have first hand experience with them...where in ontario would help....we are a HUGE province.


----------



## sammiews (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Thank you so much for all of your help! I see that shedding is probably not going to be a problem - yay! I was just concerned because other forums say they do shed quite a bit and I have mild allergies.

We are located in the GTA, but also regularly visit muskoka area and are familiar with that area. We are willing to travel for the right breeder, even up to gravenhurst area if need be. 

Thanks again for all the helpful input!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sammiews said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your help! I see that shedding is probably not going to be a problem - yay! I was just concerned because other forums say they do shed quite a bit and I have mild allergies.
> 
> ...


I am in Mississauga! So not far away My breeder was great PM me and I can send you her info!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

*Looking for breeder in Ottawa, Ontario*

We live in Ottawa, Ontario and are also looking for a breeder in the Ottawa area. Does anybody know of any?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is a bit of a stretch but we used to visit the dog park by Frank Claire stadium. There was a woman there with a gorgeous black cockapoo called Toby(?). If you can find her she can give you the name of his breeder who she was very happy with.


----------



## sindara (Mar 30, 2011)

*Cockatoo breeders in Ontario*

If you are still looking for a good cockapoo breeder, I would highly recommend Bobbie-Jo in Bancroft, Ontario. Website: www.perfectpuppies.ca. 

We got our puppy from her (Mickey). He's 3 years old now & he is the best dog ever. He is super healthy (no health problems at all), shiny coat (black & tan), he has the best temperament (he smiles even) and has tons of personality. He loves cuddling. And he is the most beautiful looking dog. I did 3 years of research before deciding on a cockapoo. Their personalities are just amazing. We get stopped on the street all the time with people telling us how handsome and beautiful he is and asking where did we get him. 

In fact, friends of ours got a puppy from Bobbi-Jo after they took care of Mickey for a week when we went on vacation. I just gave another friend her contact information because after they met Mickey, they wanted a dog like him. 

Anyway, That's my recommendation and I have the best dog in the world! I'm biased of course cause he's our baby


----------



## humberbay1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Renee - I don't live far from you, very close to mississauga. Can you kindly tell me which breeder you recommend? thank you.


----------



## Watson2710 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Ontario Breeder*

Good Evening,

I was hoping you could share your breeder information with me as well as I am struggling to find a reputable cockapoo breeder in Ontario.

I am very similar to the person who first posted, as I live in the GTA and willing to travel to to muskoka or farther to get a puppy from a legit breeder. 

I recently spoke to some people who would ship them to Canada from the US but got a bad feeling while discussing logistics with them and would prefer to go with a local (Ontario) breeder.

Any help would be amazing!

Thank you in advance

Watson


----------



## tckrdg (Feb 25, 2020)

Any update to this post? I'm looking for a cavapoo or cockapoo. It's very difficult to find a reputable breeder. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## anacockapoo (Jan 10, 2021)

dio.ren said:


> Where in Ontario are you located? Was going to send you a PM but that option isn't available in your profile! Molly doesn't shed very much. If you hold her you might get a hair or 2 on your clothes but that isn't much. When her hair was longer before she started going to the groomer I would find a bit more but nothing where you would have to vacuum daily. I vacuum every other day not because of hair but because I am a freak
> 
> They do need regular brushing or they will get mats. I brush Molly's ears daily and the whole body every other day. My breeder has been very good, the puppies were family raised with children in the home. Molly is very social and loves everyone. We met the mom but not the dad. If I have questions she always answers me by email even now after a year of having her. Hope this helps!


Hi there! I’m from Ontario and been researching cockapoos for a while now. Would you mind telling me the breeder you used. I am having a hard time finding a reputable now. Thanks!
Ana


----------



## levesqj (Nov 8, 2021)

tckrdg said:


> Any update to this post? I'm looking for a cavapoo or cockapoo. It's very difficult to find a reputable breeder. Any help is appreciated.


Did you have any luck getting a cavapoo or cockapoo? We are in the process of looking right now.


----------

